# Install FreeBSD 10.3



## trivalik (Jun 11, 2016)

I try to install it with the simple bootcd. I burned it to an CD-R and verfied it. On the PC where burned is it booting.
So I try to boot on my ACER Aspire 1501LC.
But get what is shown on the attached Image.
Can somebody help me?


----------



## trivalik (Jun 11, 2016)

I tried it a second time and come until the keymap selection, I tried 2 keymaps and then on the third "German Codepage 850", i got on test "Input in Flex scanner failed", after that Comes "ata1: error issuing ATA PACKET command". Since then nothing was working on the boot cd.

any idea?


----------



## ab2k (Jun 12, 2016)

Hi, can you please tell me which image you trying to burn on CD. I suppose you burning USB image on CD drive - it will never work this way.


----------



## trivalik (Jun 12, 2016)

ab2k said:


> Hi, can you please tell me which image you trying to burn on CD. I suppose you burning USB image on CD drive - it will never work this way.



The Name of the iso is FreeBSD-10.3-RELEASE-i386-bootonly.iso


----------



## ab2k (Jun 12, 2016)

Hi again, You are using the right image, very sad that it is not working. Try to burn usb image to a flash drive. Hope it will work.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 13, 2016)

I'm guessing the CD/DVD drive on the Acer is pretty much broken or at least dodgy.


----------



## trivalik (Jun 13, 2016)

I guess we can Close this Topic. I disassembled the laptop and found that the screw is missing. So the CD-ROM drive is moving out slowly. I pushed it in and that it. Thanks all.


----------



## trivalik (Jun 14, 2016)

I have now another problem. It seems that the loader does not know from which partition it should boot. see pic


----------



## windscape (Jun 14, 2016)

I suggest creating a new thread and typing out most of what is printed when you type ? at the mountroot prompt, as it is cut off in that picture. Did you add a new drive to the system? That can often cause this issue.


----------



## trivalik (Jun 15, 2016)

windscape said:


> I suggest creating a new thread and typing out most of what is printed when you type ? at the mountroot prompt, as it is cut off in that picture. Did you add a new drive to the system? That can often cause this issue.



I tried different ids, but i am not sure about the prefix, because in the description on screen it shows "ufs:" but I have partitioned the hdd as GUID.
I installed the laptop without any change after the installation.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 15, 2016)

The "ufs:" refers to the filesystem that's used, not the partitioning schema.


----------



## windscape (Jun 15, 2016)

Assuming that your FreeBSD installation is using UFS, then at the mountroot prompt, you should type ufs:ufsid/575eee6f92570981 and see it it boots.


----------

